# purina ONE ???



## colton (Jul 9, 2010)

is the difference between 
natural blend and
smart blend 
and simply nothing written i went by Walmart and found both chicken and salmon type but no blends written and felt i should check with the experts


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

The Natural Blends formulas are the best out of those you listed, though they are still very low quality foods. There are tons of better foods out there than Purina.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

My hedgie loves his Wellness, Blue Spa Select, and Solid Gold. Check the approved cat food list sticky under the Diet and Nutrition forum- it has a huge list of good foods.


----------



## shealynn87 (Jun 6, 2010)

My hedgie is with yours on the Solid Gold! She picks through her mix to get it and then when it's gone she will settle for the other kibbles  Silly girl!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Here's the link to the food list: viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15


----------



## colton (Jul 9, 2010)

purina was on the list thats why i chose it. maybe i can look for the gold


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I think the lower you go on the list, the worse the quality of the food gets.

I'm feeding Royal Canin to my hedgie right now (that's what my breeder was feeding him, and it's on the approved list), but I also know it is not the best food for him. I am going to be adding better quality food to his mix - namely Wellness Indoors (he doesn't need to get the light, he is a runner).


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

EryBee said:


> My hedgie loves his Wellness, Blue Spa Select, and Solid Gold. Check the approved cat food list sticky under the Diet and Nutrition forum- it has a huge list of good foods.


which kind of Solid Gold?


----------

